# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Crer des bordures pour un JLabel

## theniaky

Bonjour  tous !

J'ai un petit souci : je ne parviens absolument pas  crer un contour de mon JLabel... J'ai bien tent la mthode setBorder mais je ne vois pas comment l'utiliser.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

comme ca par exemple : 



```
tonJLabel.setBorder(javax.swing.BorderFactory.createBevelBorder(javax.swing.border.BevelBorder.LOWERED));
```

Sinon, si je me souviens bien, sous eclipse dans les proprits du composant, tu peut modifier la bordure

----------


## theniaky

Merci beaucoup !
Je suis en train de tester tout ce que me propose BorderFactory !

----------

